# Vip722K - L6.51 Software



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

I have replaced a Vip622 with a ViP722K 2 weeks ago and for the most part it's great. But I've lost three recordings and each one just freezes a little over half way through and the receiver continues to play but no audio or video. I have moved the EHD to my ViP612 and the recording are in fact bad. Each was recorded in a little different way. 

1. A CBS OTA through satellite recorded on the 622 and off-loaded to an EHD before the swap and then tried to play from the EHD with the 722K.

2. A CBS OTA through satellite recorded on the 722K and tried to play from the 722K.

3. The third was a USA recorded on the 722K and off-loaded to the EHD and played from the EHD with the 722K. I had also recorded this program on my ViP612 as a backup and the 612 recording was ok.

during this same time period we have sucessfully recorded about 40 programs without problems on the 722K and have about 50 programs on the EHD from the 622 that are good. It's not a bad record but it is unsettling to think I could lose a program at anytime??? The fact that the first bad program was recorded with the 622 seems to eliminate the 722 and I can't seem to nail it down to any one device but I have now had three programs this week that won't play and I have never had this before.

Has anyone else had anything like this happen?


----------



## jlluck (Oct 18, 2007)

I've had many episodes of a program that is recorded daily to failed at some point into the show. I'm running a 722 without EHD. I haven't lost an important recording YET but I hold my breath for the day it happens. Seems to be a somewhat common issue. Sorry I don't have any help just another vote for 'yeah, it's happening to me too.'


----------



## girdnerg (May 17, 2007)

my 722k is also screwing up recordings. I've had 2 that were similar to yours where the video would stop, but I could keep FF or RR. Today, I watched CSI NY and at the 45 minute mark it would jump to the end. The progress bar showed 17 mins left but I couldn't get it to play that part.

I've lost 3 recordings so far and it hasn't even been a week yet.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

Dish replaced my 722k and it freezes just like the old one. I have had 8 shows freeze about 30 minutes in out of 48 recorded in the past three weeks however in the process I nailed down what was causing the lost recordings. In my opinion it is a bug. 

Our viewing process is to record all new episodes of favorite shows and transfer them to the EHD (a 500 Gb WD) and all nighttime viewing is off the EHD while the 722k continues to record new shows. This works well for us because anytime we have the time to sit down and watch, we have a new, unwatched episode of a favorite show to watch. BUT here's what I discovered:

1. When you erase a recording from the EHD it freezes one or more of the digital streams in the 722k receiver. 

2. By using the PIP you can view two of the streams and after the erasure on the EHD one or both will freeze. (doesn't matter if it is a satellite tuner or an OTA tuner)

3. If you are recording one of those streams the recording will be of the frozen screen and no sound from the time you erased until the end of the recording time.

4. Any change will then unfreeze the stream, i.e channel change, power off and on, etc. It is not necessary to reboot so the work around is to NOT erase a show on the EHD while the 722k is recording.

I was able to reliably reproduce this on two 722k's and Dish engineers have taken the report. I no longer have a 622 or a 722 so I don't know if this only applies to a 722k with L6.51 or also applies to a 722 with L6.18, maybe someone else can verify that. I no longer lose shows but the bug is still there.


----------



## roller11 (Apr 19, 2009)

My issue is that 3 out of 3 722Ks that I've possessed have the same screwup...random crashes. The units randomly go into a reset for no reason, happens any time of day, several times a day. I'm not talking about the normal once per day update. Please report as to whether or not you guys have experienced these random resets.


----------



## AlbuquerqueJohn (May 30, 2009)

I've had three 722k's as well. The same issue with each, even though the local techs (Albuquerque) tell me they have not heard of ANY issues. 
-1- Reboots and/or resets to factory default at random times.
-2- Picture has some sort of "flashing" at random times.
-3- OTA broadcast are without the "flashing" issues, but I'm going direct from my rooftop antenna to the HDTV. Do not have, nor do I believe I want the module so I can record from the OTA channels since theones via Dish are quite good.

You're not alone ............ in spite of few replies to what seems to be a common problem with the 722k.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

langlin said:


> Dish replaced my 722k and it freezes just like the old one. I have had 8 shows freeze about 30 minutes in out of 48 recorded in the past three weeks however in the process I nailed down what was causing the lost recordings. In my opinion it is a bug.
> 
> Our viewing process is to record all new episodes of favorite shows and transfer them to the EHD (a 500 Gb WD) and all nighttime viewing is off the EHD while the 722k continues to record new shows. This works well for us because anytime we have the time to sit down and watch, we have a new, unwatched episode of a favorite show to watch. BUT here's what I discovered:
> 
> ...


Amazing, just over one year I've had this problem and finally L6.62 seems to have fixed the freezing. I've tested over 10 erasures on the EHD and not one freeze.


----------

